# ¿Por qué se limita la cantidad de conductores en un caño en función de su superficie?



## fernandob (May 28, 2010)

hola , veo que estan en el cachondeo , pues como este tema es logica, fisica, comprension y eso les vengo con una duda a ver si me ayudan:

no es algo hipotetico, es algo real, quiero ver si estoy yo errado o no :

en electricidad hoy dia se esta pidiendo que si se instala una cañeria  nueva esta este ocupada solo en el 33% de su superficie, ..........me parece bien que lso cables esten comodos, ya que yo no suelo estar comodo en el subte , pues que ellos si, ademas me parece prudente por si mañana hay que pasar mas cables o hay que cambiar .

PERO unos argumentos que se suelen usar son :
que los cables no pueden ni deben trabajar apretados.

supongo que es por una cuestion de temperatura y eso, pero aqui viene mi duda que pido me aclaren o den su opinion.

Fig.1  : apretados siempre estaran, dentro de el caño no tengo forma de saber si se cruzan, trenzan o lo que sea.

Fig:2 : no digo que ocupen todo el espacio y tengan que entrar con vaselina puesto que esto haria imposible su instalacion, pero dados 2 cables los cuales estan siendo exigidos y por ello generan temperatura, digamos 50 grados centigrados:
cual es la diferencia entre que ocupen el 33% de el caño a que ocupen el 75% de el caño ???
acaso , luego de un rato (un poco mas o menos de tiempo) en ambos casos el interior de el caño alcanzara la misma temperatura .

*si, se que* al usar  un caño de mayor diametro tengo mas superficie de contacto con la pared, ? hace eso una diferencia notable?? , acaso luego de un tiempo (mayor)  no alcanzara igual la temperatura que alcanzaria si el caño fuese de menor diametro ??

 3 -- sin dibujo.
si la temperatura fuese el problema , entonces no deberia ir la cosa por usar cable de mayor seccion ?? 

4 -- cual les parece entonces el motivo valedero a uds. ????


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2010)

Separé tu mensaje para este tema nuevo 

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

Excelente reflexión Fernando.

Yo personalmente me inclino por la opción de dejar una capacidad para el futuro en cuestiones de ampliar cableado, sustitución de secciones, y que todas estas operaciones se realicen de forma sencilla, sin necesidad de atar un camión para que tire y saque los antiguos cables.
Quien piensa y expone las noemativas, se cura mucho en salud.....la realidad en muchos casos es totalmente distinta..(que te voy a contar).

Lo demas son patrañas;
La temperatura.......si una instalación está mal diseñada y/o calculada, se calentara...y si el cableado está mas o menos apretado, si la temperatura alcanza el punto de destrucción del aislante......da igual el 33% o el 3,5576%.

Saludos.

Edito:
Pensando friamente se me ocurre también que dado el bajo coste de las canalizaciones, PVC, Chapa etc...tengan un acuerdo los fabricantes de estas canalizaciones con los de los cables ......en fín ....solo malos pensamientos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2010)

acuerdo hay en todo, como los qu ehacen las reglas son ingenieros que tienen "acciones" en sus empresas (cable, interruptores ed proteccion , etc, etc) cada quien piensa:

¿ que es lo mejor?? 
y 
¿ que es lo que me conviene???
y 
¿ Bomo me cubro para no quedar mal ni cometer errores??? 

asi se terminan haciendo reglas que no estan muy claramente explicadas yo por mi parte si, prefiero poner caños que sobren, aunqu een algunso casos esto genera roturas mas profundas y mas trabajo.
pero quisiera razonarlo un poco , entender bien si hay razones fisicas CONTUNDENTES que lo respalden.
pasar de 3/4 a caño de 7/8 es critico ???



Cacho dijo:


> Separé tu mensaje para este tema nuevo
> 
> Saludos



ahh......mira vos........el otro tema es solo para que los chicos jueguen ???? 
no los puedo poner alla a "trabajar " un poco


----------



## Franco_80 (May 28, 2010)

La verdad que no sé cómo se elije ni por qué el criterio de que el valor de la ocupación de los cables sea del 33% y no 40% o 50% o lo que sea.

Lo que si puedo decirte que la temperatura que alcanzará ese caño no va a ser la misma para valores de ocupacion diferente. O sea si es del 33% alcanzará una temperatura menor a la que alcanzará si la ocupación fuese del 75%, y esta temperatura no depende del tiempo. Ya que la temperatura alcanzada depende de la relación entre la energía emitida y la energía disipada. Por lo tanto la temperatura en que se mantendrá el sistema es la alcanzada cuando se equilibran dichos flujos calorificos.


----------



## ehbressan (May 28, 2010)

Hace años ya, cuando hice la instalacion de casa, me interese por aspectos tecnicos y porque de ellos. Recuerdo que un Ingeniero de la Municipalidad me argumento que el espacio sin ocupar era debido a la temperatura.
Sds.


----------



## Electronec (May 28, 2010)

Navegando un poco he encontrado esta explicación entre mucha verborrea:

Sobre la manipulacón y arreglo físico a posteriori, estoy de acuerdo,

Pero lo de las altas temperaturas no..........!!!

Reitero; 
que una instalación de cableado bién concebida, no debe de sufrir ningún calentamiento fortuito.
Para eso están las protecciones magnetotérmicas y diferenciales, para que las sobrecargas y demas anomalias sean rechazadas por la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2010)

Franco_80 dijo:


> La verdad que no sé cómo se elije ni por qué el  criterio de que el valor de la ocupación de los cables sea del 33% y no  40% o 50% o lo que sea.
> 
> Lo que si puedo decirte que la temperatura que alcanzará ese caño no va a  ser la misma para valores de ocupacion diferente. O sea si es del 33%  alcanzará una temperatura menor a la que alcanzará si la ocupación fuese  del 75%, *y esta temperatura no depende del tiempo. Ya que la  temperatura alcanzada depende de la relación entre la energía emitida y  la energía disipada*. Por lo tanto la temperatura en que se mantendrá  el sistema es la alcanzada cuando se equilibran dichos flujos  calorificos.



eso es lo que tengo dudas:
luego de un cierto tiempo se calienta o alcanza esa temperatura la zona  proxima al caño y ya no es capaz de disperas mas.

es como si queres calentar con un quemador chico una taza de cafe: 
la haces hervir en 2 minutos
ahora si pones un tazon de 5 veces mas volumen tardaras mas pero hervira  igual.
para que NUNCA alcance el hervor o sea que la disipacion de la masa sea  tal que no permita que el incremento de temp. siga subiendo debe ser  unamasa bastante grande.
no una pequeña diferencia.

(me quedo largo y muy verborragico,  espero se eentienda con el ejemplo).

LUEGO esta el tema de que si el cable (para empezar todo esto) suele o  no trabajar a temperaturas realmente que hagan necesario este asunto, la  realidad ........y como uds. saben nosotros los electronicos somos de  probar todo (los electricistas no ..hasta se ofenden) , la realidad es  que lso cables si se usan segun las normas y tablas estan  SOBREDIMENSIONADOS, un cable de 4mm debe ir protegido con una  termomagnetica de 20 amper .......no se si alguna norma dice 25 amper  ......han variado con el tiempo.
y para esa corriente casi ni se calienta, siempre hablamos de 1 par o  sea 2 cables (vivo y neutro ) calentandose  en el mismo caño-.

pero lo que abria este tema es la duda en azul .

A MI ME PARECE que si yo pongo un termometro en uncaño de determinada  seccion , por el cual pasa un par de cables de determinada seccion y le  hago circular una corriente X llegara un momento que se estabilizara la  temperatura que mide el termometro, a un valor TEMP1.
si dadas las mismas condiciones uso un caño de una seccion mayor (la que  el sigue o 2 mas, la variacion es mm de diametro) el termoemetro  alcanzara la misma temperatura (¿¿ o no ??? ) solo que tardara un poco  mas.

aca una tabla que encontre de caños para vel las diferencias:
pulgadas......diametro en mm interior
5/8...........................10,5
3/4..........................13,5
7/8.........................16,5
1............................19,3


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si dadas las mismas condiciones uso un caño de una seccion mayor (la que el sigue o 2 mas, la variacion es mm de diametro) el termoemetro alcanzara la misma temperatura (¿¿ o no ??? ) solo que tardara un poco mas.



Estoy contigo pero ¿ que temperatura puede detectar un termómetro analizando un tubo o caño con respecto a la temperatura ambiental ?
Poco o nada.
Si detectara un incremento importante, da igual el porcentaje de sección..la instalación estaria mal.
Los cambios termicos en los empalmes, a la larga, producen cortocircuitos, incendios etc...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Estoy contigo pero ¿ que temperatura puede detectar un termómetro analizando un tubo o caño con respecto a la temperatura ambiental ?
> Poco o nada. 1
> Si detectara un incremento importante, da igual el porcentaje de sección..la instalación estaria mal.
> Los cambios termicos en los empalmes, 2 a la larga, producen cortocircuitos, incendios etc...
> ...



1 -- no comprendo , un termometro detecta temperatura, o mide mas bien.
2 -- que punto interesante que has puesto, justo en el clavo, las veces que vi DRAMAS fue en las cajas , no en los caños .
por que los empalmes estan en las cajas .............(en general :enfadado


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- no comprendo , un termometro detecta temperatura, o mide mas bien.



 ¿ que cambio de temperatura puede detectar un termómetro...

Mejor así ?



fernadob dijo:


> por que los empalmes estan en las cajas .............(en general :enfadado



Muy cierto verdad......
Si los cables en los tubos se calientan, se calientan los empalmes y si se calientan los ampalmes se va todo al c*****jo.
Si se va todo al carajo la instalación no es una instalación es una M****A.
Entonces hay que dejar el 67% libre sección para futuras ampliaciones y punto...y nó pensar que es para disipar o no el calor de los conductores. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2010)

hola electronet, ahi me parece que te equivocas.
yo aprendi mirando que no es tan asi, eso de "dejar lugar para mañana " por si se deteriora la instalacion.

si el cable dentro de el caño que res cambiar lo cambias y listo , no hace falta dejar el 66% de el caño libre .
ahora si el cable que estaba ya puesto se recalento y se derritio el pvc y desaste : PERDISTE.
se queda muchas vecs pegado al caño y fuiste, caño obstruido y perdido.

por eso SIEMPRE hay que evitar que el cable se recaliente Y listo.

vos mencionaste el tema de lso empalmes y las cajas, eso da para otro tema ya que nunca vi cajas con algun mecanismo de seguridad al respecto , ni siquiera ideas.
pero como dije da para otro tema.

yo, por lo menos en lugares que no es imporante la estetica aprendia no calentarme, pongo sintenax por afuera y listo, cuando me paso una vez de un cable que se fundio de verdad y habian realizado una cañeria metalica, gorda y buena, ..al pedo, el cable quedo pegado y la cañeria inutilizada, y encima ahora que se poen lso caños de PVC , mas se queda el cable pegado al PVC si se calienta feo .

sea de seccion 1/10 o se seccion 1"    




ojo, yo ahora estoy haciendo un trabajo y pongo caño DE MAS o sea de seccion superior, pero quiero dicutir el motivo.
el mio es que simplemetne sale casi lo mismo $$ , el trabajo es igual , y paso el cable mas comodo .
solo por eso.
es mas, si quiero pasar un caño sol para telefono, un par o 2 pares de telefono ........es una estupidez pasar un caño fino........paso uno gordo y BAUTIZO  a ese caño :
el caño para BT 
mañana puedo pasar coaxil de TV u otra cosa.
eso si lo puse gordo.

vivan los gordos !!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

Yo pienso que las normativas estan para respetarlas aunque sea de forma moral.
Pongo un ejemplo:
Yo mañana me compro una casa............y pasado mañana decido realizar una reforma que implica, por ejemplo; poner dicroicas en el salón con la cantidad de cableado para distintos encendidos.
Cuando destapo las cajas de registro y veo que las secciones de los tubos/caños estan a reventar y que mi proyecto de ampliacion de alumbrado se a ido al garete, me estoy acordando del electricista, del personal del control de calidad, ...etc...etc..
cuatro años.
Hoy en dia por recortes de presupuestos por penalizaciones en las demoras de las obras, porque tambien los materiales cada vez son mas caros y de menor calidad, se pasa por alto que el currito como yo, que nos vale una pasta gansa comprar una casa y que te tiras media vida pagándola, te vendan el producto así de de coj***o.

Hay que pensar en el siguiente que hereda tu trabajo....pero bueno ese es otro cantar.

Referente a las acajas de empalmes como tu bien dices es otro tema aparte, no existen protecciones pero existen buenos médios y si los profesionales que reslizan dicha actividad dedicran su talento a tal fin no habria tantos problemas.

Igulamente pasa lo mismo con los cables pegados a las paredes de los tubos. Profesionales o no profesionales ....e ahi la cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2010)

entonces por lo que pones vos , lo de poner caños de mas es para futuras ampliaciones.
otro motivo no le ves??

alguna otra opinion ???


----------



## asherar (May 29, 2010)

Yo pensaría que un caño *de chapa* de mayor diámetro externo ayuda a que la temperatura no suba tanto, en igualdad de otras condiciones con un caño más chico. 
*Otras condiciones*: grosor de la chapa de pared del caño, espacio libre interno, etc. 

La idea es que la misma potencia tiene más masa donde repartirse. 
Pero si los caños son de PVC no creo que el calor circule mucho por la masa, (el plástico es en general mal conductor del calor) sino que se acumulará localmente donde toque el cable, más que en un caño de chapa. 
A la circulación por aire no le tengo mucha fe, salvo que sea lenta o en el cable la temperatura sea muy alta. El aire también es mal conductor y conduce mejor por convección (circulación). 
La radiación tampoco es muy eficiente salvo para temperaturas muy altas.

De todas formas no conozco de normas. Y eso debe estar requete estudiado. 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2010)

TE ASEGURO alejandro que en electricidad NO es como en electronica.

en electronica es MARAVILLOSO , una datasheet es en ejemplo de informacion precisa , confiable y detallada pero en electricidad no es asi.
he probado y analizado unas cuantas cosas y en verdad nada que ver.

me acuerdo de por ejemplo una vez, estaba en un trabajo, tenia que poner unos gabinetes IP no se que , en cristiano:
unas llaves termicas que estaban solo en riel din tenia que ponerlas en cajitas exteriores DIN.
compre unas de marca muy conocidas.

estaba colocandolas y un pintor me pregunta:
esas son las cosas de plastico que ahora se usan ??
si, le digo

que no agarran fuego ??
si le digo.

y de canchero le pido un encendedor, como esas cajas vienen con la ventanita por donde asoman las llaves termicas tapadas con el material ese troquelado y uno lo saca segun las llaves que coloca , para que qued ejusto.
entonces tome algunos de esos trozos de plastico y lo prendi fuego.....
y prendio !!!!!!!! y no se apagaba . (no propaga el fuego  ) 

no pruebo mas nada adelante de la gente .

hay varias cosas que son "mi trabajo" y les aseguro que la experiencia me indica que hay cosas que son muy diferentes que la teoria , incluso que las normas las cuales cambian segun la estacion , por lo menos aca.
y en españa que he visto foros, tema sy problemas ..........si "estan requete estudiados" te aseguro que les falta estudiar mas.

en fin, estas cosas son sencillas, yo ...era curiosidad.
el dia que tenga ganas, y que por algun motivo lo necesite hare la prueba que para variar es MUY SIMPLE y barata, y INDISCUTIBLE .
2 caños en un pedazo de pared, o en la tierra, o en arena.........cuando uno tiene tiempo lo hace .
2 caños distintos.
2 pares de cables iguales, o el mismo par de cables que entra en uno y luego en el otro.
en c/u un sensor de temperatura .
hago pasar distintas corrientes , espero un rato  y mido.
y hago una tabla.

silo hago alguna vez lo pongo.

saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 30, 2010)

fernadob dijo:


> entonces por lo que pones vos , lo de poner caños de mas es para futuras ampliaciones.
> otro motivo no le ves??
> 
> alguna otra opinion ???



Existe otra explicación que podria ser relevante pero que ha mi juicio, en la realidad no es tan importante.
Si en un tubo/caño, los conductores van muy apretados y estos a su vez soportan mucha intensidad y ademas son líneas que alimentan aparatos con muchos picos y demas armónicos, como motores, reactancias magnéticas PC´s etc....etc....por inducción, dichos resíduos, pueden transferirse de de una línea a otra, produciendo cortes en el diferencial de protección del cuadro de control y mando.

Esa es otra opción que se me ocurre.......que opinan ?

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2010)

Crosstalking de potencia !!!


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2010)

creo uo que :

se supone que en general los cables van de a pares.
ida y vuelta.

salvo puede ser un retorno a una tecla.

por lo dicho antes los campos EM se cancelan entre si, asi que en el mazacote de cables se supone que no causan interferenciao la sumatoria de lso campos EM no debewrian dar una resultante significativa.

no se, me parece.


----------



## Electronec (May 30, 2010)

Si........
pero una cosa es el campo EM de la frecuencia de red 50/60 Hz y otra muy distinta son los armonicos producidos por elementos periféricos.

Ejemplo:

http://www.ingeborda.com/biblioteca...y Armonicos/Armonicas/Causas de Armonicas.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Si........
> pero una cosa es el campo EM de la frecuencia de red 50/60 Hz y otra muy distinta son los armonicos producidos por elementos periféricos.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> ...



lo mirare, pero recorda que ARMONICAS hay en instalaciones industriales, me refiero a armonicas importantes, que sean molestas.
*no en el hogar.*
nota: un motor tiene desfasado V de I pero no genera armonicas a menso que tenga un control de velocidad con tiristores.


----------



## Electronec (May 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> nota: un motor tiene desfasado V de I pero no genera armonicas a menso que tenga un control de velocidad con tiristores.


Si pero hablo en temas generalizados, de toda índole, no solo en viviendas.

Pero en viviendas:

Expongo un claro ejemplo de lo que digo, vivido hace poco:

Un compañero y yo, montamos la instalación eléctrica de una cocina en una vivienda.
Al dia siguiente, el cliente nos llama quejándose de que al poner la lavadora saltaba el diferencial.
Nos volvimos locos buscando la averia, pues todo funcionaba a la perfección.

Revisamos empalmes, líneas............etc...etc...

Donde encontramos el fallo????????

En el propio enchufe de la lavadora.

Mi compañero o yo, al fijar el enchufe en la caja empotrada de la pered, sin querer, presionamos el néutro contra la pared y el própio chasis del enchufe.

Esto supuso una averia que calificamos como:

Inducción transferida a tierra, detectable por el diferencial cuando la lavadora entraba en centrifugadora.

Cuando el motor de la lavadora se pnia a maáxima revoluciones, el consumo incrementaba y por lo tanto el campo EM también.
Y todo esto se producia en el arranque.

Incremento de intensidad y acompañamiento de armónicos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2010)

no te compliques.
ahi no hay armonicos y el campo EM no hace nada ahi.

una fuga es una fuga.
30mA son 7W ..............no habras descubierto justo el motivo (si el lugar) , pero no es campos ni nada tan raro, estaria tocando la chapa de la caja o algo .

saludos 

ademas eso no tiene que ver con la seccion del caño .


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 3, 2010)

yo soy electricista, estudie en una escuela técnica, hice cursos de electricidad y nunca en mi perra vida escuche de que se limite la cantidad de cables que se puede poner en una caño


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2010)

hola, decime acaso en las normas aca en argentina AEA no dice que los caños no pueden estar ocupados en mas de un no se cuanto % .

me lo viven refregando los matriculados eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2010)

Yo no lo escuche, lo leí, y en mas de una oportunidad, pero no recuerdo donde.
Donde lo leí no explicaba el motivo, incluso vi tablas de ocupación de área en base a tipo y cantidad de conductores.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 3, 2010)

Me parece que la razon es por seguridad en caso de incendio, me imagino que para que fluya el aire por el interior de la tuberia y se eviten sobrecalentamientos... 

Otra explicacion que se me ocurre podria ser para dejar espacio para la expansion del cobre cuando se calienta en condiciones normales de operacion...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2010)

en el reglamento de la AEA esta .

aca encontre esto :
*7.2.2- Diámetro mínimo de  los caños*
El diámetro interno mínimo de los caños se determinará en función de la  cantidad, sección y diámetro (incluída la aislación) de los conductores.  Para los casos no previstos en la tabla, el área total ocupada por los  conductores, comprendida la aislación, no deberá exceder el 35% de la  sección interna del caño.
_El diámetro interno mínimo de los caños que alojen líneas  seccionales y principales deberá ser de 15,3mm. El diámetro interno  mínimo de los caños que alojen líneas de circuito deberá ser de 12,5mm.

aca:
http://www.cibb.org.ar/downloads/rie.pdf
en la pagina 15 menciona el tema de lso caños 

_


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 3, 2010)

lo que pasa es que lo de las instalaciones eléctricas se toma todo muy exagerados, en el calculo de la sección de los cables por ejemplo, cuando uno va  a calcular cuanta potencia va a consumir la casa se toma que cada portalampara consume 200w que un ventilador tiene dos portalámparas de 200w cada una, haciendo de cuenta que mañana va a ir Rockefeller a vivir a tu casa y va a gastar 15000w, por eso creo que se le da ese "chaungui" de que se use solo un 35% pero oficialmente no se


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 22, 2010)

hoy me cruce con un profesor que tuve en uno de los cursos de electricidad (no soy matriculado, viva la argentina!) y le pregunte sobre este tema y me dujo que era por riesgo de incendio


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

me imagino que le preguntaste si en el espacio sobrante se colocaba un extinguidor o una cañeria con freon ??
no ??

decime , ademas de un minimo mas de disipacion (para eso esta el asunto ese de poner la proteccion adecuada aguas arriba ) que otra cosa hace de diferencia ????

ohh..ahhhh..no sera que el caño hay que llenarlo de agua ?? 

no te preocupes de no ser matriculado, conozco a algunos y te aseguro que paso....


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 22, 2010)

obvio que no se va a incinerar la casa solo por el hecho de ponerle mas cables de lo permitido, digamos que aumenta el riesgo, y lo de la matricula tendría que ir a Santa Fe capital y matricularme peor lo que pasa es que soy bastante chico, nadie va a confiarle la instalacion de su casa a un pibe de 20 años, al margen de que sepa lo que sepa, por ahora estoy tranqui de ayudante.
así que bueno adiós y suerte con sus cañerías!! jajajaj


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

consejo a todos, el mismo que les doy a mis clientes:

no se calienten por lso cables dentro de el caño.
no se va a incendiar la pared, que a lo mucho tiene HUMEDAD .....

el riesgo esta FUERA de la pared.
los enchufes, con triples y muchas cosas conectadas.
pero mas que nada es el lugar donde se encuentran:

LUGARES SEGUROS:
living, piso de ceramica, pared de pared, si ahi tene sla compu , con 20 tomas, todo mezclado, unasco, encima el cargador de el celular, todo junto.
si un enchufe se recalienta y se prede fuego NO PASA A MAYORES.
piso ceramica, pared de pared y nada mas cerca.

LUGARES PELIGROSOS :
enchufes cerca de cortinas.
enchufes atras de la cama o al costado 
enchufes atras de el sillon.

recuerden:
para hacer un incendio hace falta:
fuego y leña .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Esa info sobre cañerías y demas está en...
A ver...
Loading...
"Manual práctico de instalaciones elécrtricas"
Giberto Enríquez Harper
Limusa
2da Edición.

Saludos!!!

PS: Google is your Friend.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

tacatomon:
estoy seguro que NO trae el motivo.
en electricidad es todo normas de miercole....... pero no dan explicaciones coherentes.

como explicar que esto es asi por que asi se le canto a uno que tenia que decidir un numerito ???


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Pues, se supone que debe de haber una teoría y una práctica que explique todo esto... Llevamos mucho tiempo con esto de la electricidad y la electrónica. No creo que esos numeritos sean producto de una borrachera... ¿Adonde encontrar esos datos?... ¿CIA? ¿NASA? ¿NADA?

PS: Pensándolo bien, es más que nada con normas que tienen que ver con la seguridad. Así de simple.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno....dsiculpa,............no es por discutir, .........pero en el tablero ponemos una llave termica que asegura que el cable se caliente, o mas bien que la corriente de trabajo supere la que consideramos maxima............
para eso es la termica.

si no protejo en ese punto es al cuete todo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2010)

Pero eso no quiere decir que todas las instalaciones se hagan conforme a la norma. Por eso se toma (Supongome yo) ese margen extra de seguridad. Una linea que se sobrecarga, genera calor, puede cortarlo la térmica, pero se le va acortando la vida al aislante. Simplemente, es por seguridad.

Y, pues no es discusión, mas bien es charla de viernes por la madrugá.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

creo yo, solo creo que al poner el numerito estan consideran las posibles variantes de las instalaciones, como es "que mas da otro cablecito" o similares es decir es un numero anti-bo**dos, las instalaciones que me ha tocado ver dan pena ajena asi que entre mas medidas de seguridad mejor, aunque si creo que es un numero arbitrario pero apegado a una posibilidad


pd:  (llenarlos de freon no suena mal)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2010)

miren muchachos, yo trabajo todos lso dias en electricidad..y la electronica la tengo pegada como un amor desde niño.

y son cosas totalmente distintas, pero por el factor humano.

en elecronica ves datasheets que te explican todo.
en electricidad las cosas son por que si y a callarse.

les dare un ejemplo, hace poco charlando con un matriculado, :
que a las llaves termicas y a lso disyuntores se les entra por arriba y se sale por abajo.
y que es asi por norma.
y que joder.

en la charla me dice uno que (estabamos frente a un tablero) que es por si va un inexperto a meter mano que sepa.
y yo le digo que un inexperto NO tiene por que tocar.
y un experto SIEMPRE debe verificar, no me importan las normas, SIEMPRE se mide antes.

y me tuvo que dar la razon, o mas bien no la siguio.

pero aqui van un par de tableros segun "esa norma" .
miren uds. que es una llave termica y veran que NO importa de que lado se entre :

ejemplso REALES Y COTIDIANOS :
el segundo usa un ID general .


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 23, 2010)

tenes razón fernando, la electricidad y la electrónica son muy diferentes, en electricidad no existe el "consume 1.137 a" consume 1; 1.5 o 2 a, no hay voltajes de 12.63 hay de 12 o 13, por decir algo nada mas, un electricista no sabe que  defasaje que hay entre una fase y otra en una linea trifasica, en otras palabras el electricista trabaja mas a lo "negro" como se dice por acá en argentina, es mas bruto, sabe lo justo y no es mucho de preguntarse los porque de las cosas ni de investigar sobre lo que no sabe desde ya decir que estoy generalizando, no quiero decir que no sepan nada, hablo de todos en general, aunque se que esto nunca se debe hacer y obviamente hablo desde Argentina no se como sera en otros países, solo se que los electricistas como los albañiles y los colectiveros con el tiempo se vuelven gorditos y generalmente pelados jajaja


----------



## Electronec (Jul 23, 2010)

Fernandob estamos de acuerdo que tecnicamente da igual por donde entremos y salgamos de los térmicos
y que el tio lanzado que se toma la valentia de meterle mano........que se aguante si le mete un petardazo.

Pero no estoy de acuerdo en que cada uno entre y salga de los térmicos como le dé la gana y creo que si existe una norma justificada del porqué.

En un pequeño cuadro/tablero no existe una lógica notable para ver lo que digo, pero en uno mediano o grande.....si.

Es como escribir un libro, de izquierdas a derechas y de arriba hacia abajo.







Los magnetotérmicos generales y por tanto de mayor amperaje, se colocan arriba.

De los generales, ramificamos hacia abajo, por lo tanto a estos secundarios, le llegan los cables desde arriba, 
la forma mas óptima y ordenada es hacerlo por la parte superior de estos.

Y así sucesívamente ramificamos todo el tablero/cuadro, quedando libres para las salida, los contactos inferiores.

Es así como yo lo veo,......¿Que opinan?

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 23, 2010)

Ese tablero me parece un asco u,u  jajajaja, yo tendria mas paciencia con los cables y con una pinza los doblaria a 90grados a los que salen de las termicas o disyuntores. Estan todos los cables como caidos y sin forma y van por cualquier lado. Anque estan bien acomodadas las pocisiones de las cosas. 

No se si vieron en discovery, pero en EEUU estan probando para usar "cables" superconductores, porque entre comillas, porque en realidad son caños de cobre que al enfriar con nitrogeno liquido por el centro estos dejan de hacer como resistenca y dejan pasar muchisima mas corriente llevando hasta 10 veces mas potencia que los cables comunes,..

Les dejo un pequeño link por aca: Superconductores


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> ....Es así como yo lo veo,......¿Que opinan?.....


Este modelo me parece mejor:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3868​


zxeth dijo:


> .....yo tendria mas paciencia con los cables y con una pinza los doblaria a 90grados a los que salen de las termicas o disyuntores. .....


Los manojos de cables NO se doblan a 90º, deben formar una curva, y se encuentra tabulado el radio de esta de acuerdo a la cantidad, tipo y función de los cables.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

me acorde de un chiste:
que le dijo un superconductor a otro?
que frio, no resisto mas!!!


fogo, no sera foto de la ciudad de mexico? parece mi colonia!!!


----------



## zxeth (Jul 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los manojos de cables NO se doblan a 90º, deben formar una curva, y se encuentra tabulado el radio de esta de acuerdo a la cantidad, tipo y función de los cables.



Eso es verdad, pero si doblamos de a un cable y despues hacemos el manojo?, Tambien se forma curva, pero a 90º. Que quiero decir. El ejemplo de un auto, cuando llega a la esquina gira 90º, pero no gira los 90º de una, sino que hace una pequeña circunferencia.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Ese tablero me parece un asco u,u  jajajaja, yo tendria mas paciencia con los cables y con una pinza los doblaria a 90grados a los que salen de las termicas o disyuntores. Estan todos los cables como caidos y sin forma y van por cualquier lado. Anque estan bien acomodadas las pocisiones de las cosas...


 Hola
En mis tiempos te contestaría de una forma la cual sería ofensiva y te colocaria el trasero en pompa. Voy a comentar un par de cosas que cualquier principiante en electricidad sabe si es algo aplicado.
Existe un término llamado "intensidad de cortocircuito". Un ángulo recto es una gran resistencia para estos casos provocando calentamientos indeseados incluso en funcionamiento normal. Por ese motivo no deben usarse los angulos rectos. 
(Un ángulo recto es una parte de circunferencia que a la frecuencia de red ofrece una impedancia que aumenta con la intensidad)
Al igual soldarias los terminales en vez de usar la presión. Otro error. 
Si te das cuenta ni en electrónica se usan los ángulos rectos.
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Al igual soldarias los terminales en vez de usar la presión. Otro error.
> 
> Saludos


yo no quiero soldar los cables pero si me gustaria saber, por que el error?


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> tenes razón fernando, la electricidad y la electrónica son muy diferentes, en electricidad no existe el "consume 1.137 a" consume 1; 1.5 o 2 a, no hay voltajes de 12.63 hay de 12 o 13, por decir algo nada mas, un electricista no sabe que defasaje que hay entre una fase y otra en una linea trifasica, en otras palabras el electricista trabaja mas a lo "negro" como se dice por acá en argentina, es mas bruto, sabe lo justo y no es mucho de preguntarse los porque de las cosas ni de investigar sobre lo que no sabe desde ya decir que estoy generalizando, no quiero decir que no sepan nada, hablo de todos en general, aunque se que esto nunca se debe hacer y obviamente hablo desde Argentina no se como sera en otros países, solo se que los electricistas como los albañiles y los colectiveros con el tiempo se vuelven gorditos y generalmente pelados jajaja


Esto también es para dejarte el trasero al aire.
Sabes que es el coseno de fi?
No tienes ni idea de lo que es un electricista. Tienen tantos cálculos como puedas tener en electrónica. 
Ahhh!! Claro que tanto unos como otros los hay que no calculan y van a su bola (o piratillas o malos estudiantes) 
Un electricista se mueve más que un electrónico por lo que los "gorditos" deberían encontrarse en el otro ramo. Es algo ofensivo tanto la gordura como la calvicie.
Saludos

PD te ha contestado un titulado en electrónica e instalador autorizado Electricista. No soy gordito ni calvo a mis 42 tacos Al igual es por tener las dos ramas. ¿Qué síntomas voy a desarrollar por el tema de la mecánica? ¿y por la hidráulica? ¿y por la neumática


----------



## zxeth (Jul 23, 2010)

Disculpa si ofendi a alguien por mis comentarios, pero yo sigo en pie de que si el cable esta bien dimencionado no tiene que por que haber un cortocircuito por un angulo. No se si alguna vez vieron una termica por dentro, pero esta tiene muchos angulos de 90º. Yo tengo una aca con tapa acrilica, si quieren le saco fotos y la subo, y si se fijan tienen varios angulos en forma de "L". Yo nunca tube problemas por tener los cables a 90º, y eso que la salida de un tablero que hacia funcionar un motor de 25hp tiene los cables a 90º y ni calientan, tambien recuerden que el angulo no tiene nada que ver con el radio que se forma entre el angulo. Dejo una imagen explicativa adjuntada.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo no quiero soldar los cables pero si me gustaria saber, por que el error?


 
Estamos hablando de los terminales de cables.
El Terminal soldado ofrece mayor calentamiento que el colocado por presión debido a la forma tan peculiar que tiene la circulación de la electricidad por los cables. ¿Sabes por donde circula? Si quieres me "esplayo" contestando pero primero busca la información.
Saludos

PD Tengo que titularme en mecanografia ya que he tardado un huevo en contestar anteriormente y otro compi ha contestado con la misma opinion que yo. Igual por eso es la miopia.

El cortocircuito no se produce en el ángulo. Lo que hace el cuadro es proteger la instalación. Es algo parecido a la distancia máxima dependiendo de la sección. Lo que se pretende es la prevenir calentamientos y otras averías derivadas.
No ofendes a nadie. Solo que hacer las cosas bien cuesta menos a la larga. Muchas veces se tienen conceptos que podemos tener equivocados. Es como cortar con un interruptor unipolar el neutro en vez de la fase. En fin. Los reglamentos son para algo. Trabajar con seguridad para las personas y las cosas.
Saludos

PD como calulaste la seccion del cable para el motor? Ahí te puedes encontrar el problema. intentalo hacer con doble cable de 150mm y 650kW


----------



## Electronec (Jul 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este modelo me parece mejor:



Si tu lo dices.......será?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Fernandob estamos de acuerdo que tecnicamente da igual por donde entremos y salgamos de los térmicos
> y que el tio lanzado que se toma la valentia de meterle mano........que se aguante si le mete un petardazo.
> 
> Pero no estoy de acuerdo en que cada uno entre y salga de los térmicos como le dé la gana y creo que si existe una norma justificada del porqué.
> ...



el tablero esta muy lindo , de verdad pero dejame comentarte unas cuantas cosas:

1 -- el ejemplo que puse yo es para muchisimos tableros que "ya estan" , "asi son " ....
fueron construidos asi, no tienen la suerte de ser realidas las bocas para ir de arriba hacia abajo.

2 -- si miras la segunda fila en la cual hay termicas y IDs tetra veras que el puente esta uniendo a cada pareja terica + ID por arriba.
asi que , pues que se esta ENTRANDO de abajo y saliendo de abajo .
unica forma de utilizar las reglas en un conjunto de 2 piezas (termica + ID) .

3--- _Es como escribir un libro, de izquierdas a derechas y de arriba hacia abajo._- 
la verdad me encanto este concepto, no te dire que lo comparta de el todo , pero me gusto la idea.
es que en la practica la cosa , para mi  por lo menso es siempre distinta.
si fuese ginecologo te diria que trabajo con viejas usadas, asi que me tengo que adaptar .

4 --  te aseguro que hay otro concepto, no te niego que un tablero CLARO es muy bueno, pero existe otro concepto, yo me acostumbre y identifico todo aunque este un asco, yte aseguro que encuentro ASCOS .

5 -- hace poco meti mano en un tablero asi, lo que voy a cuestionar es el uso de esas regletas, muy lindas de verdad,......no recuerdo que asunto fue pero me parecio un asco.
son muy lindas de vista, pero cuando tenes algun asunto .........
quizas sea que no los uso, pero .si tenes que sacar una termica, te quedan las puntas ahi ...
entras en un solo punto y es reincomodo (entrar con el cable que la alimenta (quizas haya algo para eso, no se) .
refeo trabajar..-...

6 -- fijate una cosa:
esto ya lo vi varias veces en tableros asi, prestale atencion a lso detalles, te das cuenta cuando estas dias trabajando con ellos:
imaginate que ese tablero es de un local, un tablero exterior en general , como es en este caso los caños que van hacia lso distintos circuitos van HACIA ARRIBA, y se distribuyen por bandejas o van por caños exteriores.
ahora mira esto:
si yo lo hiciese con criterio entraria , por que no me queda otra con lso 4 cables de alimentacion desde arriba y por un lado iria bajando para hacerlo al revez de lo que vos propones :
la potencia abajo y se va distribuyendo hacia arriba.
por que ??? 
por que las cargas salen arriba.
esto redundara en menso vueltas de cables por el tablero .
mira el enjambre de cables  apretado en los lados de el tablero.
hablamos en este tema de dejar los caños libres un 60% yamplien y miren esos costados de el tablero . 

NOTA: son criterios, yo le doy mas importancia a ciertas cosas tecnicas que aprendi luego de 30 años de experiencia.
l




zxeth dijo:


> Ese tablero me parece un asco u,u  jajajaja, yo tendria mas paciencia con los cables y con una pinza los doblaria a 90grados a los que salen de las termicas o disyuntores. Estan todos los cables como caidos y sin forma y van por cualquier lado. Anque estan bien acomodadas las pocisiones de las cosas.



tenes que realizar vos un tablero antes de criticarlo.
para mi se ve un chiche, uno mio seria mas lio a la vista, pero con un criterio distinto, basado en mucha experiencia.
ademas..................para eso esta la tapa 

*que denso que se puso por lo que veo el tema......la verdad que alguna vez pense en decirle a andres de poner un foro de electricidad pero se que el gremio electrico es muy jodido,en seguida se arma la cosa a discusiones sin fin.........y encima es un tema .......la verdad que es mucho mejor no ensuciar  FOROSDEELECTRONICA con un foro de electricidad y su ambiente , aunque yo trabajo desde siempre ......soy parte de el pss:.
*
*no coincido para nada con el primer comentario de *@zxeth
no lo entiendo de el todo , pero de verdad no quiero meterme en discusiones asi.

solo como comentario : lo de soldar cables es asi y no es asi, no entare en detalles pero si dire que NO se debe en electricidad confiar las cosas en una soldadura, no es que sea mala conductora, sino que siempre hace falta una BUENA SUJECCION MECANICA y eso se logra con uniones bien realizadas.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 24, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tenes que realizar vos un tablero antes de criticarlo.
> para mi se ve un chiche, uno mio seria mas lio a la vista, pero con un criterio distinto, basado en mucha experiencia.


Hice varios tableros, y no de solo electricidad, sino que de electronica-electricidad. Automatize a lo largo de 5 años 2 prensas hidraulicas (una estoy en este momento), en estas se usan muchisimos mas cables que en tableros de electricidad comun ya que el plc tiene 40 entradas y 40 salidas, 3 balancines (estos no tienen casi ni lugar para un tablero respetable asi que se usan cajas chicas y ahi si que tenes que tener proligidad porque osino se te hace un enjambre de cables y no podes moverte ahi, Hice 4 tableros electricos (1 para mi casa, 1 para mi taller y 2 para 2 locales en jumbo lugano capital federal)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

Tampoco hace falta discutir tanto.............¿NO?

Gracias por las críticas de la foto del cuadro, pero la verdad que la "fusilé" de Google para poner un pequeño ejemplo de lo que quise exponer.

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.obrasonline.com/manzanares/images/evo/13/5.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.obrasonline.com/manzanares/evolucion_13.htm&usg=__uN-bzspst4Xiq0fmafpIzXSaeYc=&h=426&w=640&sz=119&hl=es&start=5&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=qdDm6t80nqYPqM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcuadros%2Belectricos%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1

Gracias fernandob, sois un caballero. 

Referente a las regletas que mencionas, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, queda muy bonito y práctico, sobre todo a las empresas que se dedican al montaje de cuadros/tableros por encargo. Cobran una pasta por ellos, normativas...bla...bla...bla.... pero aveces carecen de funcionalidad.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 6 -- fijate una cosa:
> esto ya lo vi varias veces en tableros asi, prestale atencion a lso detalles, te das cuenta cuando estas dias trabajando con ellos:
> imaginate que ese tablero es de un local, un tablero exterior en general , como es en este caso los caños que van hacia lso distintos circuitos van HACIA ARRIBA, y se distribuyen por bandejas o van por caños exteriores.
> ahora mira esto:
> ...



Por eso hay que establecer un criterio estandar;
en algunas instalaciones los circuitos bienen por arriba, en otras por abajo en otras de costado...
en otras no sabes por donde c**o vas a acometer, porque los albañiles la han liado.....etc...etc.....los arquitectos siempre dejan el rincón mas ínfimo y precario para los cuadros....(que te voy a contar).

A lo que voy:

Para evitar estos problemas, sabes que existen los cuadros con un segundo compartimento, que albergan una fila de bornas sobre carril DIN (en España se denomina así) donde se acometen todos los circuitos. 
En cuadros pequeños tambien se hace, pero es mas inusual.
De esta manera los circuitos llegan de forma ordenada y al instalador le compromete a adaptarse a un estandar.

Ahora sí;

aqui les dejo 2 fotos de un cuadro general que realicé en el año 2001.
El automático general es de 500 A. y el de la parte inferior, si no recuerdo mal, de 250 A.
La acometida de alimentación la componen, dos líneas trifásicas en paralelo de 240mm.

La calidad de las fotos tras el escaneo, es algo pésima:

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 24, 2010)

Ahora si te felicito por esos tableros, yo no entiendo como puede haber gente que hace el tablero asi nomas, yo me muero si tengo que tirar los cables porque si por cualquier lado, porque si l tengo que sacar por x motivo me muero 

PD: Haces lo mismo que yo, doblas los cables a 90º  jajaja, queda mucho mas prolijo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Hice varios tableros, y no de solo electricidad, sino que de electronica-electricidad. Automatize a lo largo de 5 años 2 prensas hidraulicas (una estoy en este momento), en estas se usan muchisimos mas cables que en tableros de electricidad comun ya que el plc tiene 40 entradas y 40 salidas, 3 balancines (estos no tienen casi ni lugar para un tablero respetable asi que se usan cajas chicas y ahi si que tenes que tener proligidad porque osino se te hace un enjambre de cables y no podes moverte ahi, Hice 4 tableros electricos (1 para mi casa, 1 para mi taller y 2 para 2 locales en jumbo lugano capital federal)


[/QUOTE]

de verdad te pido que me mandes entonces una foto, de lo que tengas.
siempre se aprende cosas nuevas , saludos 

yo nunca trabaje con barras, nunca hice algo con esas corrientes.

miren, si les tuviese que resumir en una sola regla este asunto , que quizas me equivoque pero veo que es la diferencia entre LA  electronica y la electricidad :

ELECTRONICA:
hay materiales y equipos, cada uno lo usa segun su criterio, prevalece el mejor , hay mucha variedad, los fabricantes compiten.
el conocimiento crece y la variedad, este foro y tantisimos mas son un claro ejemplo .

ELECTRICIDAD:
es mucho mas conservador, hay muchisima menso variedad de materiales, por lo menso en argentina, quieren estar una vida fabricando las misma scosas (llaves termicas y disyuntores) .
se rige mucho por normas , y como es la costumbre SE ENVICIO el tema , ya te ponen normas hasta para los colores de lso cables .
en parte hay un motivo que impulsa a esto y lo entiendo , y es que los accidentes con 220vca a veces son mortales.
pero esa excusa se usa no para mejorar y hacer crecer al tema electrico sino que para boludeces de normas y reglas y intereses.


el tema de lso tableros que estamos compartiendo , es un ejemplo:
podemso aca discutir y compartir ejempls de tableros y llegar a conclusiones, por ejemplo a un tipo de tablero que sea de verdad el que tenga las mejores caracteristicas, pero .....saben que ?? 
no importa .
por que lo que se usa es lo que esta "normalizado" , esa es la realidad, vaias veces lo hable con colegas.
yo puedo charlar con 20 colegas en una conferencia y mostrarles que tal cosa es mejor de la forma A ........pero las normas dicen que hay que hacerlo de la forma C -
pues se hace de la forma C.
por que lo que todos tienen en la cabeza y me incluyo es : *evitar lios*.
si mañana pasa algo o hay un accidente y esta hecho segun las normas (forma C) a mi no me pasa nada, todos diran que fue un accidente , yo lo hice segun las normas.
pero si lo hice segun mi criterio , forma A y hubo un accidente, no importa que la forma A no haya tenido nada que ver, lo que pasara es que mas d euno dira:
lo que pasa es que fue mal hecho, no estaba hecho segun las normas.
por que la gente , y en este gremio lo veo es muy mierda.
y con tal de tirar una mierdita no dejan de hacerlo.
si pueden tirar un comentario despectivo hacia el colega que hizo un trabajo , no lo evitan.
no importa que si lo miran tranquilos veran que fue un trabajo muy bien hecho, no importa que eso no haya tenido nada que ver , no importa que incluso luego, cuando estan solos piensen "que buen trabajo, nunc ase me ocurrio hacerlo asi" .
igual le diran al cliente que estaba mal.

ya les digo, es un ambiente muy distinto al de la electronica.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, ahora voy a el tablero principal de mi casa y le saco una foto, cuando vaya al taller le saco una foto al tablero de la prensa que estoy automatizando ahora, y veo cuando vaya a jumbo a ver si me dejan sacarle una foto con el cel a los 2 tableros que hice, aunque vana  tener poca definicion de pantalla. Despues tambien veo si encuentro por ahi al viejo del taller que tiene la prensa hidraulica que tenia 40 entradas y 40 salidas y le saco una foto. Ese si que era un tablero para volverse loco, tenia 2 riel din repletos de borneras para entradas y salidas de pulsadores y fines de carreras , el de esta prensa que estoy haciendo ahora solo tinee 24 entradas y 6 salidas

Ahi les dejo fotos del tablero de la entrada de casa, este es bien chiquito, nada que ver con el resto, pero es el que tengo mas a mano. Mas tarde traere mas. El cable que esta tirado por abajo y esta enredado es del porton automatico , todavia no lo instale del todo jejeje. Los cables de arriba no los doble ya que entraban comodamente y no se hizo mucho lio


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Ok, ahora voy a el tablero principal de mi casa y le saco una foto, cuando vaya al taller le saco una foto al tablero de la prensa que estoy automatizando ahora, y veo cuando vaya a jumbo a ver si me dejan sacarle una foto con el cel a los 2 tableros que hice, aunque vana  tener poca definicion de pantalla. Despues tambien veo si encuentro por ahi al viejo del taller que tiene la prensa hidraulica que tenia 40 entradas y 40 salidas y le saco una foto. Ese si que era un tablero para volverse loco, tenia 2 riel din repletos de borneras para entradas y salidas de pulsadores y fines de carreras , el de esta prensa que estoy haciendo ahora solo tinee 24 entradas y 6 salidas
> 
> Ahi les dejo fotos del tablero de la entrada de casa, este es bien chiquito, nada que ver con el resto, pero es el que tengo mas a mano. Mas tarde traere mas. El cable que esta tirado por abajo y esta enredado es del porton automatico , todavia no lo instale del todo jejeje. Los cables de arriba no los doble ya que entraban comodamente y no se hizo mucho lio



gracias por la buena onda y por compartirlo zxeth 
aca van mis comentarios :

1 : hoops.........que veo ahi  !!!!! que ven mis ojos !!!!!!!!! en la tercer foto se ve que las salidas de las termica sson POR ARRIBA !!!!!! 
ven como lo piola es uno disponer la flexibilidad de actuar CON EL MEJOR CRITERIO para que quede prolijo, no estar atado a normas estupidas.

2 -- proba seguido lso ID ABB , veo que sos de argentina, capital federal, yo sabes que un dia me di cuenta que la mayoria de IDs que sacaba por no funcionar eran ABB.....ojo !!!!!
ya no compro mas.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 24, 2010)

andan las termicas y los disyuntores 10puntos. El otro dia hice un lindo corto en mi pieza y queme un trafo que me olvide que se enchufaba a 110 porque hace años que no lo usaba. Este hiso un lindo plaf y me aturdio un poco , pero lo peor es que no veia nada para llegar a la caja de entrada porque era de noche 

Ha, mas tarde le saco una foto a la termica de sica con tapa de acrilico transparente  . La lleve al galpon porque aca estaba al do-pe .


----------



## asherar (Jul 24, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Hola
> En mis tiempos te contestaría de una forma la cual sería ofensiva y te colocaria el trasero en pompa. Voy a comentar un par de cosas que cualquier principiante en electricidad sabe si es algo aplicado.
> Existe un término llamado "intensidad de cortocircuito". Un ángulo recto es una gran resistencia para estos casos provocando calentamientos indeseados incluso en funcionamiento normal. Por ese motivo no deben usarse los angulos rectos.
> (Un ángulo recto es una parte de circunferencia que a la frecuencia de red ofrece una impedancia que aumenta con la intensidad).
> ...



Siempre se aprende algo nuevo!
Podés dar una referencia (cita bibliográfica) accesible, para efectuar el cálculo que da 
ese resultado ? Porque me parece que estás mandando verdura.  
En RF puede ser que importe la geometría del cable, pero en 50-60 Hz ?
 Acaso los electrones se "cansan" por dar vuelta la curva? Jaja
Es raro que Eduardo no te haya dejado el trasero en pompa a vos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> .....aqui les dejo 2 fotos de un cuadro general que realicé en el año 2001.
> El automático general es de 500 A. y el de la parte inferior, si no recuerdo mal, de 250 A.
> La acometida de alimentación la componen, dos líneas trifásicas en paralelo de 240mm.
> 
> La calidad de las fotos tras el escaneo, es algo pésima:......



Ver el archivo adjunto 36952​Te quedaron los transformadores amperometricos "Chuecos" 

! Buen trabajo ¡

¿ Seccionador con carga a resorte ?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Te quedaron los transformadores amperometricos "Chuecos"



Cuando hice las fotos, aún faltaban cosas por depurar, entre otras esto  de los trafos. Los distintos tamaños pre-moldeados de los trafos, no se  acoplaban al tamaño de las pletinas flexibles que nos mandaron, hicieron  falta unas piezas plasticas para eliminar la orgura. _(Dibujo; Miniatura de adj._)



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ! Buen trabajo ¡



Gracias Fogonazo.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Seccionador con carga a resorte ?



Efectívamente y con rearme automático despues de un disparo voluntario.
Con rearme manual obligatorio despues de un disparo por defecto  eléctrico.

Saludos.


----------

